# Old models. What do you still use? Is old school cool?



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I have a couple of armies, CSM,traitor IG, Inquisition, some SM i have not arranged into an army yet and nids.

How many of you out there are still using any of the really old models(Rogue trader/second ed) models in your armes and what do have?

For me my sly marbo is a second ed assasin. I have a old jes goodwin prototype terminator and a squad of the original terminators. Two of my lascannons in my ig are ork splatta cannons. My PAGK's are chaos androids from space crusade. Rt tarantula, Space crusade marines and chaos marines are still in use and 7 rt chaos marines. And bjorn the fell handed.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I have quite a few old models the only problem I find with them is they are pretty small now. 
I am using a old Bad Moon wierdboy and he is tiny compared to a normal boyz so looks a bit odd on the wierdboy base.
I also have some old Bad moon Megaarmour nobz which I use as flashgitz as they are far to small to be used as meganobz.

I have a few RT Slaanesh marines and tzeentch ones which I use alot.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

I play Dark Eldar enough said.


----------



## Gul Torgo (Mar 31, 2008)

I only started playing 40k last year, but I have some of the old metal Noise Marines that my FLGS still had hanging around.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I have some older stuff but the most recognizable might be some old style rhino chassis vehicles which don't work with my current armies.

I think some of the old stuff is good but it is easy for older more comic book looking models to clash with newer more angular and definite models and I dislike it when people think doing something like a Heresy era army needs old models.


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

I use a Mordian imperial guard army, so I have close to 100 of the long out of production models, some of which are probably about 15 years old now. My main General is actually a converted rogue trader era Marneus Calgar model. It all cost me a lot, and it takes a while for some things to show up on eBay, but it's all worth it in the end to have a really unique army. That, and it's funny when some of the younger players go up to you and tell you that you're only allowed to use Games Workshop miniatures :laugh:.

To answer your question, old-school is very cool! :grin:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Lord_Murdock said:


> it's funny when some of the younger players go up to you and tell you that you're only allowed to use Games Workshop miniatures :laugh:.


This is usually my biggest problem when I bring out my old models. It is funny to inform the youngesters that my model is older than them. I have even had to show one kid the spot where it said games workshop on the bottom.

The size of the older models being much smaller than the current ones are the main issue that makes them different from the current ones. They do add some uniqueness to the army.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

My chaos androids keep getting called necrons.


----------



## ThePublic (Apr 8, 2009)

i use the old school marines that I built from the old marine box (and all the rhinos I bought 3 to a set for $10).

And, they give me a tactical advantage that you wouldn't believe. LOS is harder to pull on a smaller fig afterall....

Old Skool iz da only Skool of Kool!


----------



## Commissar Volstav (Nov 22, 2008)

well my IG is Tallarn, (2nd ed) and my space wolves are mostly 2nd edition era alot of my chaos falls back in the 2nd\3rd era as well, come to think of it I think I might have taken 4th edition off as a holiday:grin:


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

RT RH1N0 models (10 of them).
RT SM miniatures (about 4 squads worth).
RT Assassin and Inquisitor miniatures (for my DH army). RT "imperial guard" plastics, too.
2nd eldar "guardians" (metal bodies, plastic arms and weapons) and RT "pirates" for my eldar.
2nd ed eldar falcon/fire prism and vyper (Yes, they ARE that old).


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

old rhinos that are about half the size and more on the way


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Ive got:
3 old valhallans
1 old catatchan hvy bolter team
1 old commisar w/handflamer(unusable, i use it as plasma pistol) and axe
I'm also trying to get the old style eldar snipers(they have lasguns.........strange)and use them as guardsmen


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

I've got the old Yarrick, an old IG Psyker, an old Marcharius.
As well as a bunch of old SM models from 2-3rd ed. Like the all metal box set of the command squad from when the Tech marine had to be taken as part of the squad. They're all pretty bad ass, but just a little smaller than normal marines now.


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

I have a 20 strong Mob of Ork boyz that are all 2nd ed. I field them as my "Stunties". :mrgreen: I also have around 35 gretchin from the same era, with 2 different eras of Runtherds to keep them in line.

If I ever decide to finish my eldar army, I can add to my squads of 2nd ed Striking Scorpions (way cooler than the current models, IMHO), Fire Dragons (look about the same), Guardians ( I have the old plastic ones, and they definitely show their age), and Dark Reapers (REALLY show their age!). I also have the old Farseer model, a couple warlocks, and a metal Wraithlord. I just traded my 2nd Ed Vyper away.

I'd really like to get my hands on a couple 2nd Ed Stormboyz and some Noise Marines, though...


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

Hmmm... I still use the very first Terminator models and one of the very first GW/Citadel Space-marine... They happily joined the World Eaters... The first Noise Marines and Thousand Sons and... World Eaters too... The Nurgle's palanquin and the Leman Russ model... Hmmm... as a World Eater champion... The early Grey Knights too...and an old Blood-Slaughterer...


----------



## kaceyjones (Aug 20, 2009)

*reply*

I use an old school dred, it is soo much smaller it gives me big advantage in cover,I also use land raiders when they came 2 to a box.i have no problem with anyone not letting me use em


----------

